# Foster puppy might have Cancer



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a 6-7 month old Lab foster puppy and the vet thinks she might have cancer . I feel so bad for this poor girl. She is sweetheart and obviously has not been treated very well (She is extremely shy and timid) .she was in boarding for a few days before she came down with pneumonia and then had to be hospitalized. After 3 days in the hospital her lungs cleared up about 80% and I offered to foster her because there was no way she would have gotten better in the boarding kennel. When she came to my home we took care her and a week later she was 100% healthy. On Sunday I noticed the little mole on her ear was starting to get bigger and start to change color. I thought she might have nicked it on something and it was crusted blood, but when I cleaned it (more like attempted to clean it, she is such a wiggle wart) the mole was completely different it was huge and black all the way through! I was extremely worried with the sudden change and the first thing that came to mind was a tumor, and not the benign kind, but I pushed it the back if my mind and said you are making a mountain out if a mole hill she will be fine. She had an appointment to get shots, spayed, and get the mole on her ear removed in the morning. So I dropped her off in the morning and told them about the ear. They said they would remove it. They also said it looked like she had a bit of demodex mange around her eye so they took a skin scraping also. When I picked her up in the afternoon the vet said the lump looked like a mast cell tumor . She sent it off to pathology but we won't get the results back for 10 days. I really hope she doesn't have cancer because I know the rescue will just have to put her to sleep. This poor thing had been through so much and has fought so hard to live. She doesn't deserve cancer on top if everything else.  
















This is lump as it was changing. It went from a tiny white dot to this red thing and then doubled in size and turned black.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear you are going through this difficult time. Hopefully it won't be anything serious, but one thing is for sure: she is better off with you, whatever happens she is happy right now and loved and it might be nothing major  And I admire your efforts and I know it must be hard, so my thoughts are with you... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Lou said:


> I am so sorry to hear you are going through this difficult time. Hopefully it won't be anything serious, but one thing is for sure: she is better off with you, whatever happens she is happy right now and loved and it might be nothing major  And I admire your efforts and I know it must be hard, so my thoughts are with you...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


my sentiments exactly - Lou couldn't have said it any better....

Hang in there and keep us posted...in the meantime - double up the treats and hugs & keep positive...positive things happen to positive people... :angel:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

NYNIC715 said:


> my sentiments exactly - Lou couldn't have said it any better....
> 
> Hang in there and keep us posted...in the meantime - double up the treats and hugs & keep positive...positive things happen to positive people... :angel:


And I agree with you as well! Positivity is always a wonderful thing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lou expressed my own feelings so exactly. I will be thinking of you and that sweet dog every day until you get the results. I am crossing my fingers that all of it is excised and that it didn't spread if it is malignant. (((hugs))) You're doing a wonderful thing for her. If it's bad news, then her last days will be spent with love and caring and that's important. If it's good news, then she'll have many more happy times. Best wishes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Keep good thoughts - the odds of such a horrible thing happening to one so low are so low.
And you know, even when odds are bad, sometimes the news is good - when Taylee was around 8 years old she had a thing on her paw which they said was a 90percent chance of being malignant, and it turned out to be perfectly benign - went away in a couple of weeks on it's own!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I really appreciate them, and I will definitely let you all know the results once they come in. The doctor did get good margins so let's just pray it's not malignant. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I have a 6-7 month old Lab foster puppy and the vet thinks she might have cancer : On Sunday I noticed the little mole on her ear was starting to get bigger and start to change color. I pushed it the back if my mind and said you are making a mountain out if a mole hill she will be fine.
> 
> How lucky this dog is to have an observant foster mom who would notice this lump. 10 days may seem like a long time to wait for the results! Good luck and I hope she is clear for take off!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

As long as they get it all she should be fine. My pug had a malignant tumor removed from her leg 3 years ago and she's perfectly fine. Love and prayers for that poor baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

